# Best car for Learning Vehicle Dynamics and how Drive Fast



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Which car is best for learning to drive well on a track - you know, heal and toeing, shifting, vehicle dynamics/control... BTW, the car has to be under 7K and has to be a bimmer  and double as a daily driver.

State your recommendation or vote!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

car control? a crown vic. seriously - there is very little that easier to practice in.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> car control? a crown vic. seriously - there is very little that easier to practice in.


I would consider it if a manual was available


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Either an E30 or E36 should be easy enough to find in decent shape at that price, but I would imagine there are more E36s available. Just put some hard compound, skinny tires on it. That way you can slide all over the place at fairly low speeds. Learning how to drive a car well on crappy tires is mucho fun!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

wag-zhp said:


> Either an E30 or E36 should be easy enough to find in decent shape at that price, but I would imagine there are more E36s available. Just put some hard compound, skinny tires on it. That way you can slide all over the place at fairly low speeds. Learning how to drive a car well on crappy tires is mucho fun!


:thumbup: muchas gracias


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

wag-zhp said:


> Either an E30 or E36 should be easy enough to find in decent shape at that price, but I would imagine there are more E36s available. Just put some hard compound, skinny tires on it. That way you can slide all over the place at fairly low speeds. Learning how to drive a car well on crappy tires is mucho fun!


:stupid: It took a lot of effort to find a good E30 (well, I looked for a long time before my friend's brother sold me his). Plus, I'd think an E36 would be faster than an E30, especially at the bigger tracks. The E30 I hope turns out to be more nimble once I've get the suspension modded.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> :stupid: It took a lot of effort to find a good E30 (well, I looked for a long time before my friend's brother sold me his). Plus, I'd think an E36 would be faster than an E30, especially at the bigger tracks. The E30 I hope turns out to be more nimble once I've get the suspension modded.


If I get an E30, it would get a new suspension piece by piece. over time. Is the E30 much cheaper to maintain and repair than an E36?


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2004)

Cost wise, probably about the same, but there are some parts that will be harder to get, expecially in the interior and comfort stuff or an e30. BMW build a gazillion e36es and there is quite a large aftermarket parts following. Having said that, quite a few of the parts are interchangable.

From a safety standpoint, the e36 has a better shell and is a bit bigger on the inside.

I'd go for a 325is coupe with manual, strong engine and intact body. Replace the cooling system, brake fluid and freshen the suspension bushings all around. Put on some low cost 225 or 235 summer tires and go have fun.

About the only mod I'd start with is SS brake lines and some decent brake pads.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Sands said:


> Cost wise, probably about the same, but there are some parts that will be harder to get, expecially in the interior and comfort stuff or an e30. BMW build a gazillion e36es and there is quite a large aftermarket parts following. Having said that, quite a few of the parts are interchangable.
> 
> From a safety standpoint, the e36 has a better shell and is a bit bigger on the inside.
> 
> ...


Excellent info, Ian. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

markseven said:


> If I get an E30, it would get a new suspension piece by piece. over time. Is the E30 much cheaper to maintain and repair than an E36?


I would say cost depends on whether you do the maintenance yourself. The E30 might be a little easier to work on (no Vanos, etc) but you have to replace the timiing belt every 50k miles. The rear suspension on the E36 is considerably more sophisticated also, for better or worse. If you eventually plan to put more power in the car, certain parts of both will need to be reinforced. One thing to consider is far more wheel/tire combinations are available for the E36 than the 4-lug E30.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Miata :dunno: 

Good handling and the power won't get you into too much trouble. 

It is a "chick car" and not a Bimmer though, but still my recomendation


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> Miata :dunno:
> 
> Good handling and the power won't get you into too much trouble.
> 
> It is a "chick car" and not a Bimmer though, but still my recomendation


:stupid:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I would say cost depends on whether you do the maintenance yourself. The E30 might be a little easier to work on (no Vanos, etc) but you have to replace the timiing belt every 50k miles. The rear suspension on the E36 is considerably more sophisticated also, for better or worse. If you eventually plan to put more power in the car, certain parts of both will need to be reinforced. One thing to consider is far more wheel/tire combinations are available for the E36 than the 4-lug E30.


cwsqbm, I will not be working on the car myself, but there are tech sessions and friends that have skills greater than mine  so I could always pester them :angel:. I don't plan on keeping the car for more than 2-3 years (who knows, I may fall in love with it and keep it forever) and don't want to go mod crazy either. RTABs , RSMs, (if it's an E36) Suspenion, cooling system, SSK, nothing more. Thanks mang :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> Miata :dunno:
> 
> Good handling and the power won't get you into too much trouble.
> 
> It is a "chick car" and not a Bimmer though, but still my recomendation





philippek said:


> :stupid:


I was planning on getting a Miata and test drove three, but CCA HPDE's require a full cage, arm restraints, etc for convertibles (I spoke with Delight). Also, the new CCA rules state that BMW's get priority at all events, so if the event is crowded, a Miata would get bumped.

I don't car if it is a chick car, Miatas rule :bigpimp:


----------

